# Whether to wether or not to wether...



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

We are torn between wethering Snow's first buckling or not. He is looking real nice, and quite the handsome/flashy boy. We won't be keeping him, unless we wether him, but we've been told by the person that de-horned him that he is a real nice looking guy and looks like he would make a very nice buck and addition to someone's herd. These pictures were taken when he was a week old (he was born on 04/01, and we are calling him "Fool" for now ). I just thought I'd see why you all thought.

Presenting..... Christmas Acres April Fool


















































































He is full nubian, both parents are registered. What do you all think? He has grown since the pictures were taken, and we noticed that he is getting higher in the front. I'll try and get more pictures if anyone needs them.

Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree..I think he is to nice to wether.. :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well, conformation wise, he looks great and could make a great buck prospect. However, for a dairy buck, besides conformation, the dam's udder should be nice as well as the sire's dam's udder. You want to make sure you are selling a buck that will produce daughters that you are proud of. Do you have a few photos of the udders behind this guy? 

I think this guy has a lot of potential though. :hi5:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow, he is GORGEOUS! My favorite color too! I agree about the udders.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

ditto - Udders are the biggest decision maker on wether to keep him intact or wethered. If you can milk momma out, pull him for 12 hours, and then take pics from behind, from the side, and the forudder - then pics of the sire's dam and I can tell you whether I, personally, would wether him or send him as a buck prospect.


----------



## Just goats (Apr 21, 2011)

He's definitely gorgeous, personally I think he's too beautiful to whether but what do I know? 
We've got a little black boer doeling, that has the same white pie shape on her right side, a white front right foot and a tiny white star on her forehead. I'd love to find a Boer like him for our little Mocha Pie later!
Brenda


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

HES SO NICE!!! Hopefully his dams udder will be really nice so you can keep him!


----------



## HorsehairBraider (Mar 23, 2011)

He's a cutie! One fault I can see in him though... his canon bones in front are a little short. As a doe grows and ages, you want her to be able to hold up her weight with the front legs. The canon bones in front and back legs should be about the same length so that the back is parallel to the ground. This little guy is butt-high, due to the short canon in front. Not a biggie, just something to think about.


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, his mom (my goat) developed mastitis the first time kidding (last year) in one side of her udder. She is lop-sided, but is producing this year out of both sides nicely. We left the kid on her, as she bonded with him nicely and won't "let down" her milk for us. 

Mom was bred to Kastdemur's Score 'Em Big. Mom's parents are:

Sire - The JBug Cobra Jeremiah WP, Dam-Lands-End Glory's SweetPea.

Mom's udder is still lop-sided, but her rear attachment is nice tight, her foreudder is nice and tight. It's just the bags themselves that are lop-sided. 

I guess what we will do is probably wether him, unless someone is interested in him as an unregistered buck. I just can't guarantee that mom's genetic side would be an improvement, but I think that the reason her udder didn't develop like we were hoping was because we were first timers, and the problem with the mastitis. 

I have about another week before we have to make any rash decisions as far as wethering him. I took new pics last night that puts him at about 3 weeks old. I can't believe how big he is - he is as tall as my son's market wethers that were born in January.

I'll attach new photos in a bit.


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> She is lop-sided, but is producing this year out of both sides nicely. We left the kid on her, as she bonded with him nicely and won't "let down" her milk for us.


Nursing kids can make an otherwise symmetrical udder lopsided.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

very pretty boy! and I like the thread title!


----------

